# reconstitution of GHRP-2 and cjc with sodium chloride ok?



## SMALLbaby (Jun 7, 2012)

i am running out of BW and i was wondering can i use sodium chloride 0.9% to dissolve ghrp-2 and cjc and how long will it be stable with it?
also can i use sterile water if sodium chloride is not ok and how long will it be stable with it?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 7, 2012)

Sodium Chloride works just as well as BA water.  It stings a little though.


----------

